# Costochondritis??



## Oldteen

Is costochondritis (sore sternum-rib joints) a common problem with higher-mileage riders? 
An aggressive position on the road bike would seem to put extra pressure on the breastbone area (transmitted pressure from arms-shoulders across the chest). I've heard of it in a couple other roadies, and may have experienced it myself at the end of a long riding season.
Any advice besides rest & warm compresses (for comfort)?


----------



## Doggity

Yah...get yer bars up higher. NSAID's can help with the soreness.


----------



## Antonio_B

Oldteen, I had it about 5 years ago. Got it from lifting weights.

I was in so much pain and had no idea what it was that I finally called my doctor complaining of chest pain. They took me in immediately thinking it was something much more serious. 

He prescribed 800mgs of ibuprofen 4 times a day (or whatever the maximum per diem dose is) along with a warm compress every so often and plenty of rest.

Good luck! If it's as painful as mine was, I feel for you.


----------



## YuriB

Ultrasound at the Chiro.
It can also be compunded by stress.


----------



## jhamlin38

I thought you meant costcochondrisis. Everytime I go there I spend 200 bucks, minimum! I also had it a few years back. From lifting weights. I took boatloads of advil, and some goofy pills (vicodan). The vic was rediculous. I can't believe that stuff is legalized. Never again.


----------



## Oldteen

jhamlin38 said:


> I thought you meant costcochondrisis. Everytime I go there I spend 200 bucks, minimum! /QUOTE]
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> I've had that COSTCOchondritis for years, & ain't found a cure yet
> 
> Back OT-----
> 
> I got a new roadie a couple months ago which has a bit longer reach (only 100-110mm). After 400mi I did feel stretched (and I ain't gettin' any younger). I figured that might be an issue so a couple weeks ago I had my LBS put on a shorter stem to match my old ride. Can't take NSAIDs, so it's been rest and warmth. Fortunately I only hurt for a few days. It's just a bit sore now. Plan to try an easy spin (10-20mi) tomorrow. I've got a 40mi weekly club ride in 3 days- we'll see how I do.


----------



## tbrown524

Funny, I thought it was something you get from a hooker!!!


----------

